# [SOLVED] Fans run very loud + fast when playing video



## joshhers (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm not the best with hardware so bare with me.

I've got the windows 7 'cpu monitor' desktop app up and essentially every time it raises to about 35-40% i get loud and fast running fans. I have 3 fans, one the motherboard, one out of the CPU and one just on the back of the casing (factory set up, as is the rest of the PC). I've read on certain tech forums that it might be to do with an over-heating issue and i may need more fans, so I took the lid off to see if it was all, two or just the one fan that was spinning quickly and loudly; it was the fan on the motherboard that seems to be the problem.

The pc never feels warm and I'm reluctant to just go out and buy a new fan if there is no real need for it.

My PC specs are;

1
INSPIRON 570 MT : AMD ATHLON II X4 630(2

1
RESOURCE DVD : INSPIRON 570 DIAGNOSTICS

1
MEMORY : 6144MB (2X2048 + 2X1024) 1066MH

1
MEDIA CARD READER : 19-IN-1

1
HARD DRIVE : 1TB SERIAL ATA III (7.200 R

1
OPTICAL DRIVE : 16X DVD+/-RW DRIVE INCLU

1
POWER CORD : UK 2M

1

1
GRAPHICS : INTEGRATED ATI RADEON HD4200

1
INTEGRATED 7.1 CHANNEL AUDIO

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Fans run very loud + fast when playing video*

I assume by the "fan on the Motherboard" you mean the CPU fan?
It will increase in speed to cool the CPU when temps rise and is definitely a sign of overheating.
What are the CPU temps?
How old is the PC?
Is the fan and heatsink free from any dust buildup?
Adding more fans, if it would even help, would just be masking the real problem.


----------



## joshhers (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Fans run very loud + fast when playing video*

Probably is the CPU fan, I'm pretty clueless as to what piece of hardware does what inside the PC itself. There is a small fan in a metal casing into which the power cable gets plugged, one on the motherboard that sits above a silver, metal cylindrical-type piece and one that is attached to the outer casing.

The PC is about 2 and a half years old, i clean it from dust about every 6 months disconnecting only the minor hardware like the HDD, the fans and the disk drives and I'm certain they're all reconnected correctly. 

Is there a way of checking the temp of the CPU specifically or do you mean just the general heat of the PC? If the latter then the PC (with the casing lid on & with it off) never feels warm around any areas of the PC even when the fans are operating at normal speed. The fans only ever speed up for brief periods when i'm browsing any flash heavy websites, when video is playing, when playing footy manager in loading phases and when the computer is going into sleep mode. But like i said it isn't like the fans run at a constant high speed until i shut one or all of of the aforementioned programs, they just speed up for 20-30 seconds, become very loud and then run at normal speed and v.quietly for another 10 minutes before it repeats over again.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Fans run very loud + fast when playing video*

The CPU fan will normally increase/decrease in speed as CPU temp raises/lowers.
Did this just start happening?
Check all Temps in the Bios and you can use a 3rd party app to monitor CPU temps while under load. 
Core Temp is usually pretty accurate but all 3rd party apps won't work on all Mobo's.
Core Temp


----------



## joshhers (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Fans run very loud + fast when playing video*

Yeah i realise that but when I'm talking about loud i mean they go from quiet to being loud enough to wake me when I've fallen asleep watching a film.
tj max: 70%
CPU: MIN: 39-44 deg c MAX: 56 deg c

Admittedly I've let the problem lay for too long (6 months) but it has started to annoy me a fair bit


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Fans run very loud + fast when playing video*

It's possible the thermal paste has become dried out and not doing it's job?


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Fans run very loud + fast when playing video*

If you are totally clueless about hardware then i can only suggest you take it to a local computer shop and get them to check it over, it does indeed sound like your CPU is getting too warm, hence the CPU fan sound. But taking off the CPU heat sink and taking off and reapplying thermal paste onto a hard drive could seem a bit daunting to you.

If however you want to continue and try replacing the thermal paste then i suggest you give this video a watch (its not exactly the same as your computer but you can get the jist):

[How to] - Remove and Apply Thermal Paste - YouTube

You can buy new thermal paste on most hardware websites, here is alink to a brand i use and suggest from amazon:

Arctic Silver 5 (AS5) Paste and Articlean Cleaner: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


----------



## joshhers (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Fans run very loud + fast when playing video*

Sorry I've not responded, dissertation is taking over my life, i do appreciate the help though lads. I spoke to someone in a tech shop who said the problem may very well be the CPU itself rather than the fans. He said that although my CPU isn't top of the range, far from it, that an average CPU like mine should easily be able to perform/run several applications at once. The example he gave was you shouldn't see/hear high & fast fans when running a video file, audio file and a couple of word documents. I told him that my CPU monitor regularly reaches 35-45% when running just one of the above applications to which he said was v.unusual, however for anymore advice I'd have to bring the PC to him and give him 40 quid for diagnosis + repairs costs.

So my question is, can anyone think of anything that may cause my CPU demand to run unusually high when running low-mediocre demand programs?

I've checked my Processes and this is what i see:


----------



## joshhers (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Fans run very loud + fast when playing video*

Finally surpassed my student-induced-jewishness and ordered the cleaner and paste. Will let you know if it helps/solves my problem. Cheers A1tecice for providing me with the youtube clip, think it is something I'll be able to manage now I've got an idea of what I'm supposed to do


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Fans run very loud + fast when playing video*

That list is hard to make out but Kapersky stands out. 
It, as well as most all paid for AV's, is a system hog. Try disabling it and see if that helps.While it is possible the CPU is a problem it is highly doubtful. CPU's are pretty bullet proof.
If the CPU heatsink is free from dust buildup and the components aren't being starved for power, the thermal paste is the next suspect.


----------



## joshhers (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Fans run very loud + fast when playing video*

It worked! Thank you you beautiful bastards!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Fans run very loud + fast when playing video*

Glad it worked out but what exactly worked?


----------



## joshhers (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Fans run very loud + fast when playing video*

Removed and reapplied the thermal paste like you suggested


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Fans run very loud + fast when playing video*

Thanks for posting back with the resolution.


----------

